# Odds We Play in Spring



## Highlander (Jan 4, 2021)

So, what are the odds we (AKA the kids we are living through, LOL), get to play this spring season?

I'm thinking 10% chance we are playing in April.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

Highlander said:


> So, what are the odds we (AKA the kids we are living through, LOL), get to play this spring season?
> 
> I'm thinking 10% chance we are playing in April.


Today, 1% we will play in summer or fall.  This is my last year living through my dd in soccer.  Its been a blast and so much fun.


----------



## Highlander (Jan 4, 2021)

crush said:


> Today, 1% we will play in summer or fall.  This is my last year living through my dd in soccer.  Its been a blast and so much fun.


Ya, it is a blast...question for you, my dd is U12 - its been so fun watching her grow and play, but I'm worried that will all vanish in the teenage years, what was your experience? Did you enjoy that as much? More? Less?


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

Highlander said:


> Ya, it is a blast...question for you, my dd is U12 - its been so fun watching her grow and play, *but I'm worried that will all vanish in the teenage years, what was your experience? Did you enjoy that as much? More? Less?*


Thanks for asking me in public and not in PM.  I love to help out.  I actually have enemies on here that say I take medication and my dd never earn anything.  Whatever is all I can say.  

My experience as a fan and this is not how my dd feels:  It's not as fun when they were 12.  Go watch a U11 game and then go watch a U18 game. Look at the parents at each game and you will see what I mean.  I will say High Soccer has been a blast to watch as a fan.  To be fair, my dd was lied to two years ago and this year was no soccer so kind of hard to give a complete run down.  I'm sure others are having more fun.  My advice is enjoy today and not worry about tomorrow 

Did I enjoy?  Much less after 13.  It became all about college for my little 13 year old dd and making sure everyone who pays also gets to play.  25% starts for everyone, guan teed.  So a rich dad could buy his dd starts and that is not good and will not help win a spot in college. It took working hard for something and threw it out the window and that pissed me off.  It became fulltime soccer practices so one can develop the finer things in soccer and no social life really for teen girls.  We left a big family and the boss was not happy that we left and made my life hell.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 4, 2021)

Highlander said:


> So, what are the odds we (AKA the kids we are living through, LOL), get to play this spring season?
> 
> I'm thinking 10% chance we are playing in April.


Even in the orange tier, you will be limited to intra-county competition. If there is a season, it will look different than other years, especially NPL, ECNL, and GA. Limited travel, good and bad competition mixed in, and I assume no tournaments.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

I still give it 50% by the end of March.

By then, seroprevalance will (unfortunately) be up and we should have 1/4 to 1/3 of people vaccinated.  That ought to drive numbers back down, unless we get stupid again.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I still give it 50% by the end of March.
> 
> By then, seroprevalance will (unfortunately) be up and we should have 1/4 to 1/3 of people vaccinated.  That ought to drive numbers back down, unless we get stupid again.


Hi Ewok.  Happy new years.  How is your buddy EOTL doing?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

crush said:


> Hi Ewok.  Happy new years.  How is your buddy EOTL doing?


I find EOTL insufferable.  Ewoks are kind of ok, as violent teddy bears go.

Happy new years to you, too.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 4, 2021)

Highlander said:


> So, what are the odds we (AKA the kids we are living through, LOL), get to play this spring season?
> 
> I'm thinking 10% chance we are playing in April.


I am hoping that spring brings school district fields opening back up and intra-club scrimmages on a wider basis, eg no under-the-table scrimmages. Organized league play, zero percent chance. Summer tournaments will be dependent on phase 3 trial timelines and subsequent vaccine rollout for kids.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 4, 2021)

Did the revision of the Youth Sports guidelines come out today?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 4, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> Did the revision of the Youth Sports guidelines come out today?


The doc from 12/14 is still posted on CDPH website, so it looks like not.

The 12/14 doc says the return to competition will be reassessed by 1/4, so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 4, 2021)

I would hope so.  Can you imagine how bad / crazy their Mondays are.


----------



## Jar!23 (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone experiencing issues with fields and cities interpreting the guidance differently or adding an additional restriction (requiring the county to be in orange before practice can occur)?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Anyone experiencing issues with fields and cities interpreting the guidance differently or adding an additional restriction (requiring the county to be in orange before practice can occur)?


some cities are not permitting fields during the stay at home order.  I have not heard of a requirement for orange before practice.

I am wondering if the masks part of the new order will be active when we finally get to orange.  Ok with me if it is.  small price to pay for a happy kid.


----------



## Highlander (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> some cities are not permitting fields during the stay at home order.  I have not heard of a requirement for orange before practice.
> 
> I am wondering if the masks part of the new order will be active when we finally get to orange.  Ok with me if it is.  small price to pay for a happy kid.


I had to listen to my kid bitch and moan all last night after having to wear a mask at practice. Not a happy kid.  Ok, that said, she will be going to practice.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

Highlander said:


> I had to listen to my kid bitch and moan all last night after having to wear a mask at practice. Not a happy kid.  Ok, that said, she will be going to practice.


Let us know if the bitching and moaning continue past day 3 of practice.

Mine had the same complaint about wearing a mask while walking to the field.  Complaint went away once she saw her friends in masks.


----------



## crush (Jan 5, 2021)

Highlander said:


> I had to listen to my kid bitch and moan all last night after having to wear a mask at practice. Not a happy kid.  Ok, that said, she will be going to practice.


My kid would be a no and rip it off.  This is BS!!!!


----------



## Highlander (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Let us know if the bitching and moaning continue past day 3 of practice.
> 
> Mine had the same complaint about wearing a mask while walking to the field.  Complaint went away once she saw her friends in masks.


BTW - for some reason it didn't post the laughing face emoji in my post above. So please note, I was laughing about her bitching and moaning. LOL


----------



## Mosafie (Jan 5, 2021)

They are saying the new covid variant is more infectious for kids. if that is true and we start seeing more kids testing positive or worse showing up  sick in hospitals then it's all over until there is a vaccine for children.


----------



## NorCalDad (Jan 5, 2021)

Our club started requiring masks once the state moved to this new "region" model.  I suspect it's more of an optics thing versus anything backed by science.  I mean I can already see people saying "Well all these businesses are being shut down, but why are kids still playing soccer without masks on?".  

Fortunately for me, all of our kids have just gone along with it.  I honestly can't believe they haven't made a fuss during this whole thing.  I think as a kid I would go ape shit over these rules.  Though one of our kids does let the mask drop below his nose.  My internal reaction is "smart move dude...smart move".


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 5, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> I suspect it's more of an optics thing versus anything backed by science.


There is no science backing this. Kids have zero risk related to the rona. They are not spreaders either.

According to the CDC in TOTAL nationwide about 580 people under the age of 24 have died due to covid.

Cal shows ZERO deaths under the age of 17.

So in light of the numbers above, the data clearly shows there is no need for kids/teens to be wearing masks while playing or practicing soccer.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There is no science backing this. Kids have zero risk related to the rona. They are not spreaders either.
> 
> According to the CDC in TOTAL nationwide about 580 people under the age of 24 have died due to covid.
> 
> ...


I would say that there isn't zero risk for kids related to Covid as we know some kids that have gotten it -- survived fine, sick for days along with the Dad. Neither has taste back and Dad still fairly week after a couple of months with no flu like symptoms. Kid back to acting and feeling normal.  Sibling had antibodies, but no symptoms. If you are capable of getting it you are capable of spreading it. 

That being said -- I think that outside limited contact such as soccer has lower risk with theoretically better equipped people to fighting off disease. If people would only really interact with their teams and coaches life would be able to be more back to normal in terms of youth sports.

For getting back to playing -- I wish it would be sooner, rather than later, but not really holding out hope of spring season because of state leadership


----------



## NorCalDad (Jan 5, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I would say that there isn't zero risk for kids related to Covid as we know some kids that have gotten it -- survived fine, sick for days along with the Dad. Neither has taste back and Dad still fairly week after a couple of months with no flu like symptoms. Kid back to acting and feeling normal.  Sibling had antibodies, but no symptoms. If you are capable of getting it you are capable of spreading it.
> 
> That being said -- I think that outside limited contact such as soccer has lower risk with theoretically better equipped people to fighting off disease. If people would only really interact with their teams and coaches life would be able to be more back to normal in terms of youth sports.
> 
> For getting back to playing -- I wish it would be sooner, rather than later, but not really holding out hope of spring season because of state leadership


Do you know if those kids got the virus on the field? We haven't seen it at our club. Some kids have gotten it carpooling or other non-soccer activities. 

For us we've been incredibly religious about sheltering in place. We have all of our food delivered (this definitely comes from a place of privilege) . We skipped family get togethers for all of the holidays. The only thing we really do is take our kids to soccer practices -- I mean we do go on mountain bike rides, hikes, etc, but there's nobody around when we do those activities. Just stressing this as I hope I didn't come off as a covid-denier or anything. I'm a firm believer that the virus is spreading predominately indoors, and especially when folks let their guard down. 

I have the same optimism as @dad4.  I think the new administration will have laser focus on getting the vaccine distributed and delivered.  I think our county will drop into orange pretty fast.  I'm guessing normal practices and intra-county games by March.   I think you will also see more fields open up as well during this time.  By April we will be in the yellow tier.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There is no science backing this. Kids have zero risk related to the rona. They are not spreaders either.
> 
> According to the CDC in TOTAL nationwide about 580 people under the age of 24 have died due to covid.
> 
> ...


Covid denialist comments go in off topic 2.

This thread is for discussing northern California return to play timing and rules.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 5, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Do you know if those kids got the virus on the field? We haven't seen it at our club. Some kids have gotten it carpooling or other non-soccer activities.
> 
> For us we've been incredibly religious about sheltering in place. We have all of our food delivered (this definitely comes from a place of privilege) . We skipped family get togethers for all of the holidays. The only thing we really do is take our kids to soccer practices -- I mean we do go on mountain bike rides, hikes, etc, but there's nobody around when we do those activities. Just stressing this as I hope I didn't come off as a covid-denier or anything. I'm a firm believer that the virus is spreading predominately indoors, and especially when folks let their guard down.
> 
> I have the same optimism as @dad4.  I think the new administration will have laser focus on getting the vaccine distributed and delivered.  I think our county will drop into orange pretty fast.  I'm guessing normal practices and intra-county games by March.   I think you will also see more fields open up as well during this time.  By April we will be in the yellow tier.


They didn't get from sport -- I am not sure how they got it, my guess is the Dad via work.  I have traveled across the country via plane and gotten together for family gatherings (small number -- 1 other family). Got tested before and after doing any of it and results say I haven't gotten it.  Have also socially distanced with friends in the yard who we know are taking the same types of precautions.  We wear masks when we do go out and about - Grocery store and food pickup at local establishments. My kids go to practices, which have been mental health life savers

I am hopeful for quick distribution and administration of vaccines to the general public, however with the volume needed I don't think spring is possible.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 5, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> They didn't get from sport -- I am not sure how they got it, my guess is the Dad via work.  I have traveled across the country via plane and gotten together for family gatherings (small number -- 1 other family). Got tested before and after doing any of it and results say I haven't gotten it.  Have also socially distanced with friends in the yard who we know are taking the same types of precautions.  We wear masks when we do go out and about - Grocery store and food pickup at local establishments. My kids go to practices, which have been mental health life savers
> 
> I am hopeful for quick distribution and administration of vaccines to the general public, however with the volume needed I don't think spring is possible.


We do the same. 

And here is an (anecdotal) positive story- we had a girl on a team in our club get a positive COVID result, (only tested because a family member had it,) and had been at practice all along as she was not sick, (quarantined once she got the positive of course.) The majority of the team tested out of precaution and ZERO other players ended up sick or positive. 

Not saying that's always going to be the case but I bet similar scenarios happen often.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Covid denialist comments go in off topic 2.
> 
> This thread is for discussing northern California return to play timing and rules.


That is not denying anything amigo. 

Those are the stats from CDC and the state of CA. 

They are not at risk.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Covid denialist comments go in off topic 2.
> 
> This thread is for discussing northern California return to play timing and rules.


Will make sure to help police this if I see it....what was stated isn’t “denialism” is actual stats from government sites.  

So who is denying what?  (Rhetorical question).....


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will make sure to help police this if I see it....what was stated isn’t “denialism” is actual stats from government sites.
> 
> So who is denying what?  (Rhetorical question).....


off topic 2 is also the right spot for logical covid arguments, if any exist.

With respect to restarting play, I think LA gets to orange by the Ides of March, and Norcal gets there by the Calends of March.  Hail Caesar.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> off topic 2 is also the right spot for logical covid arguments, if any exist.
> 
> With respect to restarting play, I think LA gets to orange by the Ides of March, and Norcal gets there by the Calends of March.  Hail Caesar.


Actually the topic is "Odds We Play In Spring."

That means the topic is 100% related to covid.

And your earlier comments were related to covid no?


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually the topic is If We Play In Spring.
> 
> That means the topic is 100% related to covid.
> 
> And your earlier comments were related to covid no?


Correct! Covid should be the only conversation here, as that’s what will allow us to play, or not.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 5, 2021)

100% we will have a spring season.   A season typically has 10 to 12 games.  This means they just need 6 weeks to play a season (Games on sat & Sunday).   Let's say worst case scenario the season starts May 1st, they can end it by mid June.       I dont see them (Calsouth/SCDSL/Clubs) looking forward to doing huge refunds so they need to wrap up the season even if ithey shorten this to 8 games.   State cup is 0% chance for me


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 5, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> 100% we will have a spring season.   A season typically has 10 to 12 games.  This means they just need 6 weeks to play a season (Games on sat & Sunday).   Let's say worst case scenario the season starts May 1st, they can end it by mid June.       I dont see them (Calsouth/SCDSL/Clubs) looking forward to doing huge refunds so they need to wrap up the season even if ithey shorten this to 8 games.   State cup is 0% chance for me


So with this scenario, no regular May tryout?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 5, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> So with this scenario, no regular May tryout?


Tryouts are already informally happening with players looking into the fall season.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 5, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Tryouts are already informally happening with players looking into the fall season.


I didn't know this! Interesting.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Correct! Covid should be the only conversation here, as that’s what will allow us to play, or not.


We tried talking covid all the time.  It's no fun.

When do you think the kids get to have official games, in state?


----------



## soccer4us (Jan 5, 2021)

I think Nor Cal has some chance for April but will know more in about a month. Socal specifically LA has zero chance for spring in my opinion UNLESS Newsome alters the tier standards at some point. I still believe he put these tiers out knowing it would be near impossible to hit the correct colors anytime soon and his way of saying, hey, I'm trying to help you but in reality he knows exactly what he's doing. We need to get through the NYE surge in about 2 weeks and then hopefully progress will start. If numbers don't start dropping b the end of January,  quit sports haha. It's sad since in most situation it doesn't spread at actual soccer events. How much safer would local games be vs traveling out of  state too? It's mind boggling to me Newsome doesn't realize this and act on it. All good doing nothing right now with how bad things are but all fall we could have played local games.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> We tried talking covid all the time.  It's no fun.
> 
> When do you think the kids get to have official games, in state?


Return to normal soccer will be the Fall season. I see scrimmages within a club in late March, intra-county competition in April. How official that will be, is yet to be seen. We were close to intra-squad scrimmages last October if you remember.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> I think Nor Cal has some chance for April but will know more in about a month. Socal specifically LA has zero chance for spring in my opinion UNLESS Newsome alters the tier standards at some point. I still believe he put these tiers out knowing it would be near impossible to hit the correct colors anytime soon and his way of saying, hey, I'm trying to help you but in reality he knows exactly what he's doing. We need to get through the NYE surge in about 2 weeks and then hopefully progress will start. If numbers don't start dropping b the end of January,  quit sports haha. It's sad since in most situation it doesn't spread at actual soccer events. How much safer would local games be vs traveling out of  state too? It's mind boggling to me Newsome doesn't realize this and act on it. All good doing nothing right now with how bad things are but all fall we could have played local games.


LA is going to hit orange before the rest of us.  

Their case rate so far is already 8.4%.  That's well into the range where other states have peaked and gone into decline.  I think they'd be in decline already if not for Xmas/NYE.


----------



## NorCalDad (Jan 5, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Tryouts are already informally happening with players looking into the fall season.


Aren't tryouts in SoCal around this time of year?  NorCal has them in May.


----------



## dk_b (Jan 5, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Our club started requiring masks once the state moved to this new "region" model.  I suspect it's more of an optics thing versus anything backed by science.  I mean I can already see people saying "Well all these businesses are being shut down, but why are kids still playing soccer without masks on?".
> 
> Fortunately for me, all of our kids have just gone along with it.  I honestly can't believe they haven't made a fuss during this whole thing.  I think as a kid I would go ape shit over these rules.  Though one of our kids does let the mask drop below his nose.  My internal reaction is "smart move dude...smart move".


My kids - and the team/bubble w/whom they practice - are wearing masks on the field and it’s been totally fine.  My college-age kid has worn a mask at every practice and weight session and, also, it’s been totally fine.

And, @Highlander, re your upthread question: I have enjoyed every level of watching my kids play.  From U-Littles w/o GKs to club national playoffs to HS to YNT . . . I know it will end soon enough (my oldest does not play sports in his 20s and I’m not going to watch him do his job) so I’m really conscious about how special it is.  If I could change anything, I’d want the parents to take themselves, their kids and the “process” less seriously.  If they did that, they’d enjoy more of the experience.


----------

